# Paddy's Birthday



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Paddy had long heard the stories of an amazing family tradition.
It seems that his father, grandfather and great-grandfather had all
been able to walk on water on their 18th birthday.

On that special day, they'd each walked across the lake to the pub on
the far side for their first legal drink.

So when Paddy's, 18th birthday came around,
he and his pal Mick, took a boat out to the middle of the lake,
Paddy, stepped out of the boat ...and nearly drowned!
Mick just barely managed to pull him to safety.
Furious and confused, Paddy, went to see his grandmother.
'Grandma,' he asked, "Tis me 18th birthday, so why can't I walk 'cross
the lake like me father, his father, and his father before him?"

Granny looked deeply into Paddy's, troubled brown eyes and said,
"Because ye were born in August, and ye father, ye grandfather and ye great-grandfather were all
born in January, , when the lake is frozen. Ya fookin eediot!"


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

